# HELP!! Need parts for a Penn 4300SS



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

The report I recently submitted did also have a problem that I could have prevented.

The screw in my reel came loose and fell out on the dock, lost it and another critical piece and I am being told the parts for this vintage reel no longer can be bought very easily. 
Anyone have a 4300SS for parts? The reel is in outstanding shape except for the missing parts now and I want to put this awesome little reel back in action ASAP.
The actual name of the three parts I need escape me at the moment but I will have them on paper again soon...lol. The screw, lock washer, and the part of the reel the line goes under before going back onto the spool. The bail is ok, the part is also held in place by the screw that fell out.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and maybe some lumpia could be exchanged for assistance in acquiring this part....hehe... my wife makes some of the best Lumpia in Pensacola... Thanks for taking a look!!

FishOn!!!!

Thanks,

Rich Ferrand, USN Retired


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I use this site to get the part number for what I am looking for: 
www.fishtheoutdoors.com
There are pdf schematics for all kinds of reels and then you can search for the part on 
www.fishermansheadquarters.com
and order it from them.

I know it sounds like a bunch of work, but I can usually look up my reel and then use the "find" function on the second site and it will show you the price and you can see if you want to order it. I usually call to place my order and it takes a couple of days to get to me at work.

I heard that the ss reels are being phased out and parts are going to be harder to find.

Chris


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Also you can check the junk reel box at local tackle shops.Most have one.


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the leads, very much appreciated!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## OU812 (May 8, 2011)

www.PennParts.com is also another place to go. Just watch out, the shipping cost sometimes can be as much or more than the dang part your buying. The also have schematics for your reel.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*4300SS parts*

Have you found the parts you need yet? I have many penn parts and can try to fix you up. I am located on Perdido Key. The Reel Depot on Lillian Hwy stocks a lot of Penn parts too. Let me know if I can help. Steve, 850-287-5869


----------



## Lingluretacklecompany (Jun 8, 2011)

I got the parts you need if you can't find them let me know.


----------

